# p5-subversion



## nedry (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi i am trying to compile and install devel/p5-subversion but it keeps asking for libdb-5.3.a  and I can't find it in the ports tree to compile and reinstall, please help.
nedry


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2017)

It's part of databases/db5. But if it's required it should install automatically. What exactly is the error you're getting?


----------



## nedry (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi when compiling devel/p5-subversion

```
subversion-1.9.5 depends on file /usr/local/lib/libdb-5.3.a - not found
```
 I have databases/db5 installed, however its version of libdb is libdb-5.3 so I think it wants libdb-5.3.a not libdb-5.3.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2017)

Turn off STATIC in devel/subversion.


----------



## nedry (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks beginners question how do i turn STATIC off ? thanks nedry


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2017)

`cd /usr/ports/devel/subversion && make config`


----------



## nedry (Jan 17, 2017)

Sometimes I get a bit lost, I was trying `make config` in devel/p5-subversion not devel/subversion so I thought I might have to edit Makefiles etc, thanks for your help, nedry


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2017)

If you look at the top of the Makefile of p5-subversion you'll see this:

```
.if defined(WITH_SUBVERSION_VER) && ${WITH_SUBVERSION_VER} == 18
MASTERDIR=      ${.CURDIR}/../../devel/subversion18
.else                       
MASTERDIR=      ${.CURDIR}/../../devel/subversion
.endif                                  
PKGDIR=         ${.CURDIR}
```
This basically means it's a so-called slave port with devel/subversion being the "master". A slave port usually only deals with a certain set of options while the rest of the options are set in the "master" port.


----------

